# Confused wife bi!



## Arun (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys ,vr happily married since fifteen years ,two kids ,i will b honest ,i always fantasised my wife with other women 
Like i expressed it her many times ,but she vehementaly said no ,i never forced or pursued but enjoyed with her 
She loves watching lesbi porn 
I love watching with her 
She loves sucking my tits ! I once joked her whether she wants me to get boob job done ,she was full of laughter
But i took it with pinch of salt ,enjoyed sex and talking dirty lesbi 
But one incident really amazed me
V had been to pattaya on her insistence
She wanted to go walking street wanted to watch strip tease
I was about to return to room she asked to take her to female strip show
We went watched female strip ,she was totally engrossed ,but more importantly she 
Dint wear panty or bra ,she never does that
Once v back to hptel she was totally wet her ***** dribbling
Here am confused,am ok or i love watching her with other female 
She denies but her signals confusing 
Wat u all guys think!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think English is not your native language.

A woman becoming aroused by lesbian porn or watching a stripper is normal. Many women enjoy lesbian porn. It does not mean they are lesbians.

Your wife's attention to your nipples probably means she wants to give you the pleasure she feels when you give her nipples attention. It does not mean she is a closet lesbian who secretly want to fondle the breasts of another woman.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I watch lesbian porn with my husband. I like watching it because then I don't have to watch some guy having a bj and all that choking nonsense. With spitting etc. My husband does not mind, he loves watching beautiful women enjoying themselves. 

I have no desire to be with another woman. I am not attracted to them. But watching people in sexy situation will get you turned on. It's only normal. 

So stop thing you wife is bi. You are lucky to be enjoying a happy and exciting sex life. Continue to enjoy. Stop the questions.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> I think English is not your native language.


Priceless!


----------



## Arun (Sep 3, 2015)

Thanks brooklyn !


----------



## lifeisbetterthanalternat (Apr 24, 2012)

Arun, 

As i think about your situation makes me reflect objectively on my own. Perhaps is is best to embrace and enjoy what your wife DOES enjoy (looking at other women). If you attempt to label it with "bi" it may make her actually deny and retreat from it. She may also think if you label her as "bi" that the next thing you'll be doing is selling her on a 3 way.


----------

